# 9,000 posts



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I deserve to have my dogs a different color. I reached 9,000 posts and I'm tired of blue. Dave could you make them orange!?!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow that's a lot of posts!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant log in to the cp from this computer but i will look into it for you.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats! That's a lot of posts...lol The highest I've gotten on any forum is like 2700 or so....you deserve some orange dogs! haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Turn her dogs into Poodles! Muhahahahahah!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! Thats a lot of posts!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dave don't you dare turn them into poodles..lol. 

Thanks all it has been a fun ride on this forum.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

orange for clemson! WOOHOO  orange poodles!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you could make the lasso op-so lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay guys.... I have an idea.

1,000 posts you get chihuahua's

2,000 posts you get weener dogs

3,000 posts - pugs

4,000 posts - lab's

5,000 posts - german shepherds

6,000 posts - springer spaniels

7,000 posts- airdale

8,000 posts - poodles

and 9,000 posts you get the APBT


----------

